

Shared Snapshots for EC2's Elastic Block Store Volumes - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/09/shared-snapshots-for-ec2s-elastic-block-store-volumes.html

======
datums
+1 Quickly share a db with other clients. Moving a GIGs of data on the
internet is painful.

Use case: Here's a snapshot of our movies, we need these compress,
watermarked, and uploaded . . . to xyz.

